# What is the widest wheel you can install on a CTD?



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

18s are way more common in street compound and high performance summers like kumho x's or ventus. Im not sure in r spec hoosiers if the 18s will be more common


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

If you want R compound tires, then stick to 17s. They're lighter and much gooder 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...4-chevy-cruze-diesel-wheel-weight-thread.html

I know a couple people running 9.5" wide wheels, but not without some poke. I would stick to 8" or 8.5" and 245s.


----------



## urtoslo (Sep 21, 2015)

Poke, flush, tuck, stretch, old guy here had to look all this stuff up. I'm more interested in function than form. It's got to work first, then if it looks good too, that's the ticket! 

I like the the look of those European race Cruzes (World Challenge??). Big wheels/wide tires filling up the wheel well! I'd even go with wheels "poking" a bit if they could be covered by a flair.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

oz makes the ultralaggaras in a 8.5 inch wide rim vs factory 8 in 17 and 18. plus at 19 lbs in 18 im sold. that will be a great reduction in unsprung weight and will help MPG


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I've got 18x8 right now. Probably go bigger, but will get a set of 17x8 to put some dot rubbers on for autocross and also snow tires maybe after the set I have is toast.


----------

